# Alles in Fluxbox ist sehr winzig? [solved]

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

Nachdem meine Gentoo Neuinstallation fast fertig ist, habe ich nur noch ein paar Problemchen mit nvidia, und zur Zeit mit Fluxbox. 

In Fluxbox (0.9.12) ist alles, also die Menus, sowie die Schrift nur ganz winzig. Die Schrift ist nur um die 7-8px groß und dementsprechend klein sind auch die Menus. Auf Programme wie Mozilla (denn mehr habe ich noch nicht installiert) hat dieser Effekt anscheinend keine Auswirkung. Es ist offensitlich ein X Problem, aber wo soll ich nur anfangen zu suchen? Ich benutze xorg-6.8.2.

P.S Die Fontgröße nur im Styles Verzeichnis des aktuellen Fluxbox Styles zu ändern meine ich natürlich nicht. Die Menugrafiken bleiben weiters so klein. Das habe ich nämlich schon ausprobiert.Last edited by Battlestar Gentoo on Fri Apr 15, 2005 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurt

hallo

```
ls /usr/share/fluxbox/styles/
```

dann öffnest du einfach einen styles, zum beispiel Meta und "*font:                               glisp" änderst du den font oder die grösse zu beispiel auf 20 "*font:                               glisp-20" speichern und ladest den styles neu.

```
nano -w /usr/share/fluxbox/styles/Meta
```

natürlich kanst du auch andere fonts verwenden.

gruss

kurt

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Sorry, aber warum sagte ich eigentlich, dass ich genau das nicht meine? 

Das Problem ist eigentlich ein anderes. Ich habe auf meiner alten Gentoo Installation auch nichts in diesen Dateien ändern müssen, um eine vernünftige Größe zu haben. Irgendwie hängt dieses Problem noch mit X zusammen, aber wo genau würde mich interessieren.

----------

## Hypersurf

probier mal, in deiner xorg.conf die physikalische größe deines monitors einzutragen. also in millimetern. daraus erreichnet der xserver die dpi-zahl.

bei mir hat das bei fluxbox geholfen.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hi,

das hört sich gut an. Ich las es hätte irgendwas mit dbi zu tun. 

Dumme Frage, aber wie weiß ich die physikalische Größe meines Monitors (19') und wo genau kann ich diese eintragen?

----------

## psyqil

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Dumme Frage, aber wie weiß ich die physikalische Größe meines Monitors (19') und wo genau kann ich diese eintragen?

 Wie wärs mit messen?  :Razz:  Und dann sowas:

```
Section "Monitor" 

    DisplaySize     380   280 #in mm
```

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

```
    DisplaySize     380   280 #in mm
```

Gut, diese ANgabe gab es bei mir noch noch. Deswegen wusste ich auch nicht, wo ich es einzutragen habe.

Jedenfalls hat es nicht funktioniert, und die Menus, sowie die Taskleise sind noch immer ganz winzig.  :Sad: 

Hat es vielleicht damit zu tun, dass ich X nur auf dem Standardgrafiktreiber laufen habe? nvidia funktioniert nämlich seit Tagen noch immer nicht (no screens found, argh)

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

kann man die dpi Einstellung eigentlich irgendwie erzwingen?

----------

## kurt

hallo,

```
startx -- :0 -nolisten tcp -dpi 100
```

siehe "man startx"

frage hast du die fonts auch installiert (corefonts artwiz ...) und in xorg.conf eingetragen

```
Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF-bitstream-vera/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection
```

die menu fonts von den aplikationen ist meines wissens nach nicht sache von fluxbox.

vor langer zeit hab ich mal gelesen das man halb gnome installieren muss um die font grösse von Mozilla menu (oberste leiste(Datei Bearbeiten ...)und untermenu) zu ändern.

gruss

kurt

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hi,

das hat leider alles nicht geholfen. Das kann doch irgendwie nicht sein,  dass überhaupt kein Lösungsansatz zu wenigstens irgend einem Ergebnis führt. Mein Fluxboxmenu und meine Taskleiste ist nach wie vor winzig.

----------

## Sujao

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Auf Programme wie Mozilla (denn mehr habe ich noch nicht installiert) hat dieser Effekt anscheinend keine Auswirkung. Es ist offensitlich ein X Problem, aber wo soll ich nur anfangen zu suchen? Ich benutze xorg-6.8.2. 

 

 *kurt wrote:*   

> die menu fonts von den aplikationen ist meines wissens nach nicht sache von fluxbox.
> 
> vor langer zeit hab ich mal gelesen das man halb gnome installieren muss um die font grösse von Mozilla menu (oberste leiste(Datei Bearbeiten ...)und untermenu) zu ändern.
> 
> 

 

 :Question:   lesen  :Question: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

mal anders gefragt:

Was kann alles die Ursache dafür sein, dass Menus und Schriften in Fluxbox (seit Neuinstallation) klein sind, hingegen Software wie aterm (Nachdem ich die Konfiguration des alten Systems hinüberkopiert habe), Mozilla, o.Ä die richtige Größe anzeigen? 

Vorher war es so, dass ich immer nur KDE verwendete, danach FLuxbox, aber FLuxbox zeigte von Anfang an richtige Größen an. 

Was hat also KDe mit FLuxbox gemacht, dass die Schriften und Größen in FLuxbox richtig angezeigt wurden?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Tja, was das nicht gesetzte USE Flag "bigger-fonts" alles ausmachen kann.  :Smile: 

----------

## happyfish

danke nochmal für die pm  :Wink: 

alle, bei denen das ändern der useflags nichts brachte, können es mal mit 

```
startx -- -dpi 96
```

 probieren. mit firefox (bei fonts)  und einem lineal kann man seine dpi (bei mir ca. 96) leicht herausfinden (lassen).

----------

